# A good time to live in South Dakota



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I copied this from www.grandviewoutdoors.com

RAPID CITY, S.D. (AP) - Airplanes that normally fly over South Dakota to control predators like coyotes are grounded because of federal funding cuts. 
Merrill Nelson is with the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services. He says the funding runs out on April 8th unless Congress acts to reinstate the program. 
Nelson tells South Dakota Public Broadcasting that the planes are grounded now but could fly until the April deadline if county predator control boards want to pay for it. 
He says the loss of aerial predator control comes during the critical spring calving and lambing seasons.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Only God knows how many of our tax dollars are spent doing something we do for free.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen to that. Just like our Senators and Representatives that "serve us" for lifetime benefits. What a joke that is..especially in Michigan:roflmao:


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Darn! Just packed up all my predator gear till september!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya it makes you wonder, its really a no Brainer-- extend or have a general open season in the problem area's. Like YD says- invite the hunters and they will do it for FREE!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's sure worked for the South Dakota Pheasant industry.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy wowzers!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe someone can refresh my memory, but one of the northern states, Montana or Wyoming I think, the game and fish dept. just voted to *NOT* enact a bounty on coyotes. If the problem is that bad, where they are even considering a bounty, they should put the word out on forums like this one and see if they can stir some interest in tourism.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree. And as Rick and Don said they allowed us to hunt with no charge for a licenses that would help get guys out there. Problem not solved but working towards solution and $$ being spent durring the off season to help those hotels, B&B's, and hunting ranches.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think most people who would go there would be willing to drop a few dollars on a license, and they could make the license class good for target animals, read coyotes, only !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen to that !! Makes no sense whatsoever to not bring in hunters (tourists) who drop a lot of money in any area most of them hunt. I know I do on food and ammo alone !! Works for casinos doesn't it?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Don...but the feds are spending $$ on those planes, pilots, and what ever...that is costly I am sure. But if were to have say a slight fee for regestration...there are costs there to the maintain that equipment and record keeping also. I am not certain what would be best...but either way we Pred. Hunters and trappers could be helping handle the situation.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't you guys know the gov. can do things much better than the sheep they watch over. Robb Russell (some of you know him) and some others are fighting the USDA WS to remove them from public ADC operations. It really burns my a$$ when I have to compete (bid) on an ADC project against the local WS trapper.

Hopefully congress will cancel funding to WS and let hunters do what they do best---manage wildlife populations---and USDA WS can go play somewhere else with our tax dollars


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes Don...but the feds are spending $$ on those planes, pilots, and what ever...that is costly I am sure. But if were to have say a slight fee for regestration...there are costs there to the maintain that equipment and record keeping also. I am not certain what would be best...but either way we Pred. Hunters and trappers could be helping handle the situation.


We(taxpayers) wouldn't have to pay any of those maintenance costs if the hunters were given the chance to help.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> We(taxpayers) wouldn't have to pay any of those maintenance costs if the hunters were given the chance to help.


Exactly.!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Exactly.!!!!


Amen !! to that


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's interesting to see how your tax $'s when on controlling coyotes and yet over here our tax £'s when on banning fox hunting with hounds!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey give them a break they were getting close to having a surplus !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And how did I type when twice instead of went!! Sorry think moment! Which side had the surplus killing coyotes or saving foxes?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The governments came close to having a surplus of our tax dollars.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't have that! It was getting late and the brain had shut down. What sort of numbers would they be shooting?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't read any numbers in the article, I'll bet the aerial shooters inflate their kills though.


----------

